# Any Pipe or Cigar Smokers?



## Catfish369 (Aug 19, 2010)

I know these days any form of smoking seems to attract the dirty looks and scowls, but I'm an avid pipe and cigar smoker & collector and was just wondering if there were others out there...?

Here's a few of the collection...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

Not pipes, nasty little things, but I have been known to create a long ash or two on occasion.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't smoke one, but I love the smell of pipe tobacco.
my wife says I'm nuts because I also like the smell of a cow barn.
btw, those folks that give you dirty looks will swill booze and eat funny brownies.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Used to tote 'em around - many many years ago.  They still making Bourkim Riff?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Used to tote 'em around - many many years ago.  They still making Bourkim Riff?





That`s a blast from the past. I used to smoke that in my pipe. Haven`t thought about that stuff in a long time.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, they still make it.  I've tried it a couple of times but prefer Carter Hall and Prince Albert mostly, and the occasional other every now and again.  By "other" I mean LEGAL stuff... LOL.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 20, 2010)

Used to carry one a few years ago.  Still love the smell.  I love the look of a pipe and the way they are made.  Works of art in my book, but do some have greater value than others?


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've seen some pipes sell on eBay for over $2K, and a few for over $6K.  I believe my most expensive is around $60 or so with most well under that.  My fav smokers are the least expensive of all, Corncobs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 20, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> It's like firewood.  Stocked up for those cooler days!



Nothing like a little Lane BCA on a cool night.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 20, 2010)

I smoke cigars and have really been thinking about starting to smoke a pipe .


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 20, 2010)

I still smoke cigars now and again.  I have 3 desktop humidors and a 150 qt cooler that's about 3/4 full, so I have a good supply.  Pipe smoking however, for me anyways, is very stress reducing, relaxing, and the added bonus of the family liking the aromas so I get to smoke indoors more often.  Also, it just leaves a better taste in my mouth and relighting later (sometimes even days later) is OK with a pipe.  Never true for a cigar.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Man I have not smoked a pipe in 15 years. Bourkim Riff was just about all I smoked.


----------



## NatureNut (Aug 21, 2010)

On my recent deployment i got into smoking a few of the finer cigars ....But ive been smoking and collecting pipes for a few years now. I probally have 100 to 150 pipes or more .....I've mostly found them at yardsales and flea markets ....Pipes are just relaxing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

NatureNut said:


> On my recent deployment i got into smoking a few of the finer cigars ....But ive been smoking and collecting pipes for a few years now. I probally have 100 to 150 pipes or more .....I've mostly found them at yardsales and flea markets ....Pipes are just relaxing


 
I tried a pipe once, with a little instruction. It was a good flavored 45 minute smoke, but required constant tamping and messing with to keep it going. That's why I just stick with my Perdomo's or Oliva's, 45minutes to 1 1/2 hour, no fuss, no work.

Is there a more maintanance free way to smoke a pipe that doesn't require all of the tamping and junk? I might be willing to give it a second chance if so. The tobacco is pleasant.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes.  One just has to learn a correct tobacco drying and pipe packing technique.
Search the "Frank Method" online.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 21, 2010)

What I've found is that an enjoyable, care-free smoke with a pipe comes with a little practice.  Once you learn how to properly load and pack the bowl correctly the rest is easy.  Yes, it'll take a tamp or 2 while smoking but it shouldn't be a constant battle if the bowl was loaded correctly.  Again, for me it's different for each pipe and for each tobacco.  Most new smokers are smoking the tobaccos too moist, which is the way it comes out of the package.  You have to let it dry out a little to really enjoy it.  But once again, each tobacco is different and it just takes trial and error.  Once all the little pieces are worked the big puzzle comes together beautifully. Yes, it's a little more envolved than a cigar but the needed time it takes to learn the basics is well worth it, IMO.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Yes. One just has to learn a correct tobacco drying and pipe packing technique.
> Search the "Frank Method" online.


 


Catfish369 said:


> What I've found is that an enjoyable, care-free smoke with a pipe comes with a little practice. Once you learn how to properly load and pack the bowl correctly the rest is easy. Yes, it'll take a tamp or 2 while smoking but it shouldn't be a constant battle if the bowl was loaded correctly. Again, for me it's different for each pipe and for each tobacco. Most new smokers are smoking the tobaccos too moist, which is the way it comes out of the package. You have to let it dry out a little to really enjoy it. But once again, each tobacco is different and it just takes trial and error. Once all the little pieces are worked the big puzzle comes together beautifully. Yes, it's a little more envolved than a cigar but the needed time it takes to learn the basics is well worth it, IMO.


 
OK, so when's the first annual Woody's Pipe Smokers gatherin gonna happen?


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL... My Wife and I attended a Woody's get-together a few years ago and had a great time.  Life's up's and down's have kept us from attending since.  We're hoping to make it to the next one, whenever that may be, and accompanying will be a few of my pipes and a nice assortment of cigars for those that wish to partake.  Hoping for an early Spring event maybe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

Catfish369 said:


> LOL... My Wife and I attended a Woody's get-together a few years ago and had a great time. Life's up's and down's have kept us from attending since. We're hoping to make it to the next one, whenever that may be, and accompanying will be a few of my pipes and a nice assortment of cigars for those that wish to partake. Hoping for an early Spring event maybe.


 
Actually there is one much sooner than that.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542620


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 21, 2010)

48 miles from the house... Will have to make plans for this one... Thanks!


----------



## Thor827 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a few pipes that I enjoy. My favorites right now are my Bjarne Handmade and a Cassano I just picked up at the Gatlinburlier inside the Mountain Mall in Gatlinburg. They have some great house tobaccos there if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 23, 2010)

Cohiba blacks and Oliva cigars are choice. Love the apple scented pipe tobacco smell.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 25, 2010)

Enjoying a bowlful of Carter Hall in my cob pipe right now.  It's a mild smoke and just right before bed.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 25, 2010)

Cigar smoker here....Give me Arturo Fuentes....or if not a lot of time a good swisher sweet .....Catfish ya gotta get hold of me we are in the same area it appears......


----------



## rockerZ71 (Aug 25, 2010)

I smoke a lot of the cheap cigars Thompson sells


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 27, 2010)

I smoke the wooden tipped Black & Mild cigars, that's all i really smoke.


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bugeye said:


> I don't smoke one, but I love the smell of pipe tobacco.
> my wife says I'm nuts because I also like the smell of a cow barn.
> btw, those folks that give you dirty looks will swill booze and eat funny brownies.



Funny brownies are the only good ones.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes Sir!!!  Arturo Fuente Hemingway, Bolivar, CAO La Triviata, Don Lino Africa, Several by Romeo y Julieta, Rocky Patel..... I love a cigar on a cool evening as the sun is setting.  Of course, we haven't had a cool evening in about 4 months, and I have to partake outside.  

It is relaxing though.  I have traveled with my work all over the Southeast, and make a point of stopping at local cigar shops.  Cigar smokers are generally good, like minded people!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Ashton double magnum....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


That said, I've become fond of some darker wrappers these days as well.  I'm just not a big "spicy" cigar fan.  Mellow is good.  I think people don't know how to appreciate a cigar (or a pipe for that matter).  If you get either too hot it's horrible.  

Slow down people....enjoy it.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Sep 11, 2010)

Lord don't get me started talking about pipes and cigars!   If I'm not talking about Jeeps, I'm talking about puffing! lol  Got 16 pipes so far, ranging from a cheap 'one hitter' corn cob novelty pipe (which I've actually smoked!) to a 2010 St Patrick's Day limited edition Peterson.  Also have a clay pipe like those smoked in olden days, and my favorite pipe, a Savinelli churchwarden. My pipe cabinet was a really great find on ebay.  Holds all 16 pipes I currently have, with a really cool "Sherlock Holmes" scene, smoking a pipe, etched in the cabinet door glass.  I'm proud of it. lol  As for tobaccos, I've tried near EVERYTHING imaginable.  I'm definitely NOT an 'English' fan, nor Latakia.  I much prefer aromatics and Virginia blends.  My favorite right now is from Altadis, called Jamestowne Tradition Rum Mixture.  Nice sweet smell, good flavor, with only the tiniest hint of tongue bite if smoked too fast.  

Now cigars.... Mmmmm.... Love me a good cigar!  I've tried a little of everything, from drug store machine made cheapos to fine Nicaraguan handmades.  Haven't been fortunate enough to come across a genuine Cuban yet, but some day I will, and I'm sure it will be one to remember!  Right now I'm loving almost anything from 5 Vegas, Macanudo, Hoyo de Monterrey, Oliva, Arturo Fuente, Camacho... you name it!    My next big smoking purchase is going to be this "Tower of Power" cigar humidor storage cabinet that has a 3000 count storage capacity. 

Like I said.... don't get me started talking about Jeeps or smoking... LOL (and to think, I've only been into pipes and cigars for a year now!)


----------



## GaMudd (Sep 12, 2010)

Love the Romeo & Juliet Vintage and the AVO Classic cigars.  I stray to other brands once in a while but always drift back to my favorites.  I hear a lot about the Rocky Patel line  but can't find anybody that actually smokes them.  Anybody here tried them?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

GaMudd said:


> Love the Romeo & Juliet Vintage and the AVO Classic cigars. I stray to other brands once in a while but always drift back to my favorites. I hear a lot about the Rocky Patel line but can't find anybody that actually smokes them. Anybody here tried them?


 
I did once. If RP would spend 1/3 as much time on quality developement as they do marketing it might rate a mediocre stogie.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 12, 2010)

*A good cigar*

I love a good cigar and try and have one every day


----------



## UAflyfisher (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems that are more than a few like minded folks around here.  I enjoy both my pipes and cigars and keep a good stock of both around at all times.  Favorites on the cigar side are Padron, Davidoff, and Partagas and for the pipe tobacco I currently have been on a GL Pease kick with Chelsea Morning and Maltese Falcon.   I have 7 pipes currently with a couple from the Gatlinburlier, Peterson, Savinelli, and a classic Preben Holm made Ben Wade Dutch Freehand.

The idea of a pipe and cigar get together sounds pretty cool as well.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 16, 2010)

UAflyfisher said:


> The idea of a pipe and cigar get together sounds pretty cool as well.



Sounds like a plan in the making!


----------



## GONoob (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a couple victory cigars. Wish I could smoke more often but the people around me hate hate hate it. I want to try pipe the aroma is pleasant.


----------



## GB Young (Sep 18, 2010)

rocky patels can be great. there is alot of difference in the ages. I love my pipes brebbia, savillia, dunhill even some old dr. grabows. I had a missouri mershaum [spell] brand corn cob pipe that was great for a while.Most everyone enjoys the smell of pipe tobacco. I love Blue Note


----------



## Bob Biggins (Sep 29, 2010)

I always liked the smell of my grandfather’s pipe, I think its time I started another bad habit.  

So what makes a $50-$100 pipe better than a $10 pipe? 
Is there a store south of ATL that has a good selection of pipe tobacco?


----------



## maker4life (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Thames Macanudo cafe cigars . Good mellow taste that's relaxing with a good drink !


----------



## TJay (Sep 30, 2010)

I like a good cigar myself.  During hunting season I like the Fuentes Short Story, only takes about 40 minutes or so to smoke.  I guess my favorites would be the Rocky Patel Edge or just about any Don Pepin or his son's line Jaime Garcia.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Oct 10, 2010)

Bob Biggins said:


> So what makes a $50-$100 pipe better than a $10 pipe?
> Is there a store south of ATL that has a good selection of pipe tobacco?



I've got pipes ranging from literally $4 corn cobs to $150 Peterson's.  If you're talking briar pipes, ALOT of the difference in cost is the quality, grain, and finish of the briar wood.  Beautifully grained wood with no sand pitting will usually be higher end.  Good briar that has some grain flaws or sand pitting will typically be 'rustic' finished (black bumpy looking finish).  Second rate briar, with alot of sand pitting and needing wood filler will often be passed over by the big name companies like Dunhill, Savinelli, and Peterson, and are often sold either as seconds or as 'basket pipes' made under a different name but owned by the same big name company.  The briar seconds may be finished nicely but can have minor but sometimes obvious flaws.  

Is there a difference in smokeability?  Depends.  A basket pipe (usually under $20 and sold as a 'discount pipe' or 'starter' pipe) that doesn't have it's manufacturer's mark or name obviously displayed... usually won't smoke as nicely as a name brand second.  They can smoke 'wet', where after a while you get a gurgling from the tobacco juices collecting in the bowl as opposed to being absorbed by the briar and the ash cake.  They can also be made as thin walled briar pipes, which tend to smoke hot, and add to the gurgling too.  On the other hand, a good name brand pipe (even a 'second' but still name brand) will usually smoke rather dry, has a good wall thickness of briar, and doesn't get 'hot' in the hand. 

If you're just starting out, you really won't notice the difference between a $15 basket pipe and a $75 name brand pipe.  Once you've smoked a few though, and you've gotten your technique down (packing, lighting, smoking) the subtle differences really come through.  Another option is to get a name brand pipe that didn't quite make the cut.  Alot of companies sell these as 'natural' finish, which basically mean the briar was cut, shaped, sanded, but in the end, there was a minor flaw which kept them from being highly polished and sold as a special finished top notch pipe.  I bought two Savinelli Naturals which I 'finished' myself.... all I did was add pipe-wax to the briar, no stain, no polish.  They only cost about $30-$35ea.  The wax darkened the wood nicely and really accentuated the grain.  I love the look of them, and they smoke just as good as my limited edition Peterson St. Patrick's Day 2010 pipe.

As far as a good place to buy pipes and tobacco locally, your options are a bit limited.  There are some local cigar shops that have a small pipe selection, but your best bet is the internet.  With one major exception:  I recently found "Puff and Stuff" on Lawrenceville Hwy, not too far inside I-285, kinda across from the Brewster's Ice Cream place.  This little hole in the wall store has an AMAZING selection of pipe tobaccos!  Pretty much anything you want to try, he'll most likely have it, or can get it.  One entire wall of the little store is loose and tinned pipe tobacco.  He also has a decent selection of pipes, but I'm not sure about his prices on the pipes.  I buy alot of cigars from him.  Very nice guy, VERY knowledgeable, American owned and operated.  

As for the internet, check out pipesandcigars.com  I buy all my pipes from them.  Prices are great, huge selection, and an awesome selection of pipe tobacco.  Their cigars are a little pricey, so I buy my cigars from cigarsinternational.com, but for pipe stuff, they can't be beat!  

Good luck and definitely PM me if you have any questions!  There's nothing like gently puffing on a pipe while sitting in a deer stand early in the morning.  The deer even seem to like it!


----------



## Bob Biggins (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply rubicon. Lots of good info there.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 18, 2010)

I smoke a pipe on that rare occasion I can get into a duck blind with someone who doesn't mind the smoke. Sunrises and pipes go together.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 20, 2010)

I just bought my first pipe a few weeks ago, and am enjoying it greatly!  Still have a ways to go on my technique, but I figure that's half the fun.  By the way, there is a new cigar store in Griffin, called Lola Cigars.  Nolan Fant is the owner, and runs a nice store.  He hand rolls on site and sells his product along side the comercial brands.  Worth a visit if you are in the area!  

Oh yeah..... A Pipe and Cigar gathering sounds like fun!


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent posts everyone!


----------



## Cdworks (Nov 3, 2010)

Didn't feel like reading all the posts but I enjoy smoking my pipes! I smoke capt black mainly. Can't smoke as often as I'd like. The adrenaline rush gets to my heart. And I'm only 22 ... Love blowin smoke rings too!


----------



## namrettes (Dec 8, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but if anyone is interested, there is a pipe community on Youtube. Check out pipelawyer, Gabriarman, pipebiker58, etc. They are all from Ga. There is also a yearly southeastern pipe gathering. Probably around May.Info will be on pipelawyers channel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

New insurance regulations are going to all but make smoking, chewing, dipping etc all but a memory. Many employers are jumping on board as well. I am on my wifes insurance through her job at the hospital. The new policy came out and if anyone covered under the policy in that household uses tobacco it has to be claimed. If they do the premiums are unreal. If the do and you don't claim it, and they are tested (which must be agreed to on a random basis) and the test comes back positive for tobacco use, the employee that the coverage is on is immediatly terminated and the coverage dropped. Also many employers won't even hire you if you use tobacco, and the penalties for lying about it are termination.

It's getting unreal the level of control that is being taken over our lives and ability to enjoy the same.


----------



## namrettes (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> New insurance regulations are going to all but make smoking, chewing, dipping etc all but a memory. Many employers are jumping on board as well. I am on my wifes insurance through her job at the hospital. The new policy came out and if anyone covered under the policy in that household uses tobacco it has to be claimed. If they do the premiums are unreal. If the do and you don't claim it, and they are tested (which must be agreed to on a random basis) and the test comes back positive for tobacco use, the employee that the coverage is on is immediatly terminated and the coverage dropped. Also many employers won't even hire you if you use tobacco, and the penalties for lying about it are termination.
> 
> It's getting unreal the level of control that is being taken over our lives and ability to enjoy the same.



What a minute........I thought obama was "our lord and savior" lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

namrettes said:


> What a minute........I thought obama was "our lord and savior" lol



This isn't a mandate by Obama (as much as I would like to make it so) In fact, under Obamacare insurance companies are restricted to only being allowed to charge a 1.5% increase in premiums for tobacco users. This is all at the hands of private insurance providers in an attempt to cut their losses on long term medical coverage. I suppose next they will make you get caffeine level testing and cholesterol testing to see if you are eating a proper diet, and fire you if not.


----------



## Corvus (Dec 8, 2012)

I enjoy a pipe or cigar in the evening. I prefer aromatic in my pipe, the english and latakia are a bit harsh for me. I'm fairly picky about my cigars, the only kind I smoke are maduro Robustos not too particular about the brand though. Last one I had was by CAO, had a nice creamy quality to it.


----------



## namrettes (Dec 8, 2012)

Corvus said:


> I enjoy a pipe or cigar in the evening. I prefer aromatic in my pipe, the english and latakia are a bit harsh for me. I'm fairly picky about my cigars, the only kind I smoke are maduro Robustos not too particular about the brand though. Last one I had was by CAO, had a nice creamy quality to it.



Try some Boswells Countryside. Its a mild english blend. One of my favorite englishs. You can google Boswell tobacco. They are in Pa. I order pipes and tobacco from them often.


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.sterlingtobaccoco.com/

try this guy out, his pipe tobacco is great.  custom blended


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 24, 2012)

I miss my old Palladin Black Cherry pipe tobacco!!! Many an hour spent waiting on a steelhead to take a fly while enjoying that old stuff!


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Jan 28, 2013)

W4DSB said:


> http://www.sterlingtobaccoco.com/
> 
> try this guy out, his pipe tobacco is great.  custom blended



Yeah, his tobacco is pretty good, will also send you a free sample. Only problem with him is he doesn't accept credit cards for payment online.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 4, 2013)

Used to love a good cigar, tried to smoke a pipe but it just didn't look right on me. Can't allow myself to smoke either anymore, the COPD would make me fall out.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 12, 2013)

Corvus said:


> I enjoy a pipe or cigar in the evening. I prefer aromatic in my pipe, the english and latakia are a bit harsh for me.



I'm the same, although i usually only partake once a month or so. If you like aromatics, i'd recommend Hobbit's Weed from Tewksbury out in Denver Colorado(they ship). It's one of my favorites. Very mild flavors of Cherry and Vanilla. Also, the owner truly is a pleasure to speak with, just a genuinely nice guy.


----------

